# Chana Masala?



## skiingontheroof (Nov 6, 2002)

Hi!

I am desperately searching for a tradional and yummy recipe for Chana Masala. I have already tried one (and one that was a spin on it as well), and both were fairly disappointing. I am not sure if I am doing something wrong or I have just gotten my hands on dud recipes; either one could be possible. If anyone knows a great recipe, I would be so grateful if you would share it with me. Thank you!

Michele


----------



## sweetdreams (Jun 25, 2001)

Hi,
you said you wanted to know about chana masala...........does that mean you want to know what brand of masala powder to use or how to make chana or popularly known as chole?
Well i use the "Everest" brand it works well for me and i follow the instructions on the back. But during our training in the hotels i found the chef there made a killer Chole , so this is the recipe for it below:
Along with it is the recipe of the puri that goes with it called "Bhatura".
Hope this helps you......i know i have typed the recipe a little haphazardly , so if you have any question do ask again , i will clarify.



Chole: 
Kabuli chana / Chick peas- 2 cups (ask at any indian store)
Onions -1 big, minced
Tomatoes(optional) - 2 medium chopped finely
Ginger Garlic - 1 tsp, minced
Green chillies - 1 , minced
Cayenne -1 tsp
Garam Masala/Chana Masala - 2 Tsp
Tamarind - size of 2 grapes , soaked in 1/2 cup of water for 20 mins.
Tea Bags - 2 
salt- as per taste 

1.Soak chole overnight,pressure cook them(put in the tea bags during pressure cooking) 
2.Finely chop the onions and tomatoes.
3.HEat oil,add onions,till golden,add ginger and garlic , cook for 3 mins. 
4.Add tomatoes,cook again.Now add cayenne,salt,garam masala chole . Rub the soaked tamarind in the water to make tamarind water, discard all the solid parts. Now add this water to the above mixture
5.Cook for 5mins. 
6.SErve garnished with cilantro leaves and serve hot with Bhaturas.

BHATURA:The dough should be prepared at least 5hrs.in advance. 

White Flour (all purpose)-500gm 
Curd-1 cup 
White Bread slices- 2 
Salt.- 1 tsp
Baking pwd.- a pinch 
1.Seive the flour after adding baking soda and salt. Then add the curd and bread (soak the bread in water prior and squeeze all water out of it bread. )
2.Prepare the dough using sufficient water. 
3.Heat veg oil in a wok.Knock back the dough.Prepare small roundels of dough.Roll out the dough using the rolling pin and fry them in the hot oil. 

Serve hot chole bhature with chopped onions and imali ki chutney(found in indian stores) and of course indian pickle.
Serve this with chilled lassi- 1 cup Curd and 2 tsp sugar ,churn these two in the mixer / blender and its done.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I want to offer you this link.

It is from another board,but Suvir is brilliant to read.

http://forums.egullet.com/index.php?act=SF&f=40

Enjoy
cc


----------



## skiingontheroof (Nov 6, 2002)

Thank you both so much for your replies! SweetDreams, I totally understood the recipe...no need to explain any further. And I never heard of Chana referred to as Chloe before...interesting. Thank you for your post! When I try it out, I'll post a response! Cape Chef, that website link was fabulous!!! Where'd you find it? What an exciting board..all about Indian cooking...VERY cool!! Thank you for sharing! I'm gonna be up all night now reading about how to stock my indian pantry!

Thank you both! I much appreciate your help!

Michele


----------



## suvir saran (Jul 26, 2002)

Have you tried the recipes above?
What did you learn at the eGullet threads?
If you have any more questions, do follow up at the Indian forum there. I would be happy to answer your querries or even send you recipes.

Let me know how I can be of help.

Glad to know you enjoyed the Indian forum at eGullet. There are many other forums just as interesting if not even more.

PS: I never use Chana Masala but a friend recently prepared chana masala for me using the packaged spice blend called "Chana Masala" and it was delicious. He used the recipe on the box of the spice mix.


----------

